# Myrtle Beach 3/7 thru 3/10



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Heading to Myrtle Beach for my sons college baseball teams tournament planning on fishing whenever he doesn't have a game. Anybody catching anything?


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

the only reports I have heard at the Outpost are some reds and catfish off the georgetown bridges. water temp got really cold last week


----------



## macjr (Dec 7, 2008)

Water temp is 44 degrees, way cold for any good fishing, may luck into some dogfish or skates but they probably be few and far between if fishing from the sand.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Call up Jay Sconers with Aces Up Charters and go catch some sheeps. That's what I'm doing anyway.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Get a charter....
Call up Jay as smooth suggested. 
Run out a couple of miles and pick up some sheepshead and maybe some keeper sea bass and flounder. 


Jason Burton of Fly Girl charters could put you on some reds inshore.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I spoke with Jay today. The only trip he will run right now is gulf stream and we checked the wind and weather. it doesnt look good at all this week. winds are way high offshore. Check out Coastal Angler Magazine.The Outpost has a discount add in there. $50 off inshore and $100 off offshore trip. Also, with the gas prices hanging down low we will probably see a drop in charter costs.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> I spoke with Jay today. The only trip he will run right now is gulf stream and we checked the wind and weather. it doesnt look good at all this week. winds are way high offshore. Check out Coastal Angler Magazine.The Outpost has a discount add in there. $50 off inshore and $100 off offshore trip. Also, with the gas prices hanging down low we will probably see a drop in charter costs.


Where do I find the magazine? I have midterms this week but I'm off and looking to go the next week sometime through the 15th or so. If all else fails, I'll get an inshore charter.


----------



## obxchap (Dec 21, 2014)

Thanks for the help and suggestions. Hopefully the weather people are wrong and we end up getting nice weather, but then again anything above 20 degrees , wind blowing and snowing is an improvement for us


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

sent you a link to the magazine in PM smooth..........


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

beady said:


> sent you a link to the magazine in PM smooth..........


Thanks. Clear your PM box.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*pm*



SmoothLures said:


> Thanks. Clear your PM box.


All cleared out Smooth


----------



## Fishguts13 (Nov 14, 2014)

Looks like the weather finally broke for good !!!!!!! Fished with Capt Jay (Aces up) today and enjoyed a beat down on big seabass( 17" plus). The hole looked a little chilly for wahoo. He said he was running sheepshead charter tomorrow so it looks like the pool is open.


----------

